# المحرك غير مستقرChev.Optra



## katanoma (21 سبتمبر 2010)

:55::55::55::55::55::55::55:​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اخواني اعاني من مشكلة في سيارتي نوع Chevrolet Optra 1.6
هي انه عند بداية التشغيل لا يعمل المحرك مباشرة من المرة الاولى حيث يبقى المحرك يدور ويدور..وفي المرة الثانية فان المحرك يعمل ويصعد الRPM الى الألف ثم ينزل ويبقى يتذبذب بين ال500 وال900 ثم ينطفيء من جديد. وفي المرة الثالثة يعمل المحرك لكن محرك السيارة غير مستقر.
قمنا بفحص مضخة الوقود Fuel Pump وبدون اي خلل وتم تبديل فلتر الوقود ومصابيح الاشتعال Plugs لكن الحالة لازالت موجودة. وفي السرعة العالية فان السيارة مستقرة ولا مشاكل.

الرجاء المساعدة في الموضوع...هل المشكلة من الممكن ان تكون في البخاخات؟؟؟

تحياتي واتمنى ان يكون الرد سريع لكونني مقبل على سفر لمسافة طويلة...​


----------



## ابو ربحي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم
اخي عليك بفحص المنظومة الالكترونية للمحرك بواسط جهاز الفحص لربما مجس قياس سرعة دوران المحرك به مشكلة rbm sensor او مشكلة اخرى ضمن منظومة التحكم الالكترونية.
استبعد نوعا ما وجود مشكلة ميكانيكية وان كانت تكون في دلائل الصمامات.
وجود مشكلة في منظومة امداد الوقود يجعل المحرك غير مستقر لكنه ليس في مثل حالتك.

والله اعلم


----------



## sameh127 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

سيدي الفاضل يوجد بالسيارة مجس لإستشعار نسبة فتح بوابة الهواء الخاصة بهواء المأخذ لمحرك العربية .
والبوابة موجودة فى مانيفولد الهواء بعد علبة فلتر الهواء و مثبتة فى المحرك و البوابة مثبت بجانبها سنسور لحساب النسبة المئوية لفتحة بوابة الهواء.
وبناء على هذه النسبة تبدأ كارتة التحكم للسيارة بحساب كمية التسارع المطلوبة من المحرك عند هذه الدعسة على بدال البنزين ،و بعد حساب كمية الهواء الداخلة للعربية (بناء على حساس كمية الهواء المثبت بالخرطوم الكاوتش الكبير المتجه من علبة الهواء الى المانيفولد) و حساب نسبة فتح البوابة الخاصة بهواء المأخذ(الداخل الى المحرك لغرف الإحتراق) تبدأ الكارتة بإعطاء اشارة كهربية لزيادة فتحات إبرات حقن الوقود وزيادة معدل ضخ الوقود للمحرك وتعطي ايضا اشارة كهربية بزيادة التيار الكهربي الداخل لطلمبة الحقن لكي تزيد معدل ضخ الوقود ليتكافأ مع حمل المحرك الجديد اثناء التسارع.
هذا الحساس الخاص بوضعية فتح بوابة الهواء يسمى TPS sensor أىThrottle Position Sensor و تصدر منه قراءات خاطئة تكون بسبب عطل فى المجس (بسبب عمره الافتراضى أو وجود أتربة رفيعة تتجمع على سطحه تمنعه من اعطاء قراءات صحيحة و متصلة لوضعية البوابة) ينتج عنها ان كارتة التحكم تكون غير قادرة على تحديد الحمل المطلوب من المحرك و يبدأ عدد لفات المحرك فى الزيادة و النقصان بشكل غير منتظم فى السرعات المنخفضة للمحرك و حل هذه المشكلة هو عمل نظافة لبوابة المانيفولد من الداخل بإستخدام قماشة قطنية مبللة بالبنزين لتجميع الأتربة الملتصقة بداخل المانيفولد ثم استخدام خرطوم هواء مضغوط"من البنزينة او رجل اصلاح الكاوتش" وتصليطه على المانيفولد و فتح بوابة المانيفولد و المحرك مغلق للسماح بالهواء المضغوط بالدخول داخل المانيفولد و الوصول الى حساس البوابة و حمل الأتربة المتراكمة على سطح المجس و ازالتها وجعل المجس يعطي قراءات سليمة مرة اخرى للكارتة و بعد ذلك تنظف فلتر الهواء او تستبدله لأنه سمح بمرور التراب الرفيع منه الى المجس و يستلزم الإستبدال الأن .
ثم شغل المحرك و ستجد مشكلتك اتحلت و المحرك انتظم و استهلاك الوقود رجع يقل زي الأول(مثل الفابريكة) و استجابة المحرك للتسارع تحسنت. وشكرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للأخ الفاضل  ابو ربحي علي استجابتاك ومشاركاتك القيمة 

وجزاك الله خيرا و شكرا للاخ الكريم sameh127 
علي شرحك الممتاز للعطل واجابتك الوافية ، وننتظر منك المزيد 
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا .


----------



## hatimo1o (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي سامح شرح رائع اتمنى ان نستفيد من خبرتك الواسعه كل احترام


----------



## katanoma (1 أكتوبر 2010)

أخواني الاعزاء...شكراً جزيلاً لمشاركاتكم
الحقيقة انه في اليوم المقرر لسفري بالسيارة شغلت المحرك وانتضرت حتى اصبحت حرارة المحرك في الربع تقريباً...بعدها ضغطت على دواسة البنزين وصعد الrpm الى 3.5 وانطفأ المحرك بعدها ولم يعمل ابداً.
ذهبت الى ميكانيكي وشرحت له الموضوع وجاء الى البيت وفحص السيارة وقال ان الصمامات لاتتحرك اي ملتصقة بالبنزين حيث ان البنزين كان من محطة رديئة وقديمة...وقام بفتح غطاء المحرك والطرق على الصمامات من اتجاهها العلوي (اي تحت النوابض) مع ادارة المحرك قليلاً واستمر حتى اشتغل المحرك.
ثم اضاف الى خزان الوقود خليط من 2 لتر من الثنر وعلبة زيت هايدروليك وعلبة اخرى لم اعرفها وشغل السيارة وسرنا فيها لمدة ساعتين تقريبا وخلال هذه الفترة كان يضيف زيت الهايدروليك ايضا الى انبوبة الهواء الداخلة الى المحرك بصورة متقطعة.....كان العادم لونه ابيض متقطع يشبه بخار المكوى
وبعد السير لمدة ساعتين كما ذكرت كان وضع السيارة متحسن جدا جدا.
سافرت بعدها لمدة 5 ايام وقطعت مسافة تتجاوز ال1500 كم ومن ضمنها مناطق جبلية والحمد لله السيارة جيدة جدا.
كان السبب هو الوقود الرديء كما اظن الذي يحتوي على مشتقات نفطية غير البنزين شبيهة بالزفت
تحياتي للجميع وبانتطار آرائكم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز الحمد لله انك وبمساعدة الآخ الميكانيكي استطعت ان تجد العطل انه فعلا اذا كان الوقود رديء يسبب مثل هذه الاعطال 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## katanoma (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لجميع االاعضاء والحمد لله لدينا اصدقاء في هذا المنتدى وفي المجتمع بشكل عام يساعدوننا في حل مشاكلنا....
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## محمدمحمدميدو (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن معرفة طريقة تنظيف الحساسات سيارتى ابيزا 2006


----------



## kete (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل اكشف على سير الكاتينه لانها حصلت معايا وبعدها بيومين انقطع السير فجايز سير الكاتينه عندك بيشاور عقله ينقطع فالحق غيره وان شاء الله المشكله هاتروح ان شاء الله والله اعلم لانى ما شوفتش حاله عربيتك ايه بالضبط واحتمال يكون فيه خرطوم من الوصلات للتقويم الاتوماتك مش راكب او مقطوع الخراطيم الخاصه بالكربراتير ؟؟؟ والله اعلم


----------



## اين المسلمين (21 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لجميع الاعضاء على المعلومات المفيده
جزاكم الله خير ون شاء الله فى ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه من جميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع


----------

